

Ask HN: What site has the best design right now? - akcreek


======
lazugod
Adam Cadre's calendar blog, solely due to the inline footnotes and asides
(example: <http://adamcadre.ac/calendar/13/13956.html>). It's a convenience
even Gruber and PG don't utilize.

------
akcreek
Curious what everyone is interested in at the moment, design wise.

